# Big old interesting lathe



## Janger (Nov 25, 2018)

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-business-in...-s/1303223828?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

I stumbled across this ad for a very large 18000lb older lathe. It has an interesting turret and carriage arrangement. Are the attached arms to hold huge boring bars? It also has another feature I don't understand. Above the headstock there is a heavy bar with some clamping type arms - what does that bar do? Does it slide? Or what is that feature for? Beautiful old machine belongs in a museum.

I invited the seller to post more info here.


----------



## TheLocalDrunk (Nov 25, 2018)

It always amazes me seeing machines like that and of that size. 
The sheer weight, size and complexity coming together to perform a precision task. Even a delicate task.

Oh? Me? No, sorry, I cant add anything of use to this thread. Cant answer any questions. Just saying I like the pictures.  

Cheers


----------



## DPittman (Nov 25, 2018)

While many people would be able to fit that lathe in their shop, I think I could almost fit my shop in that lathes' chuck!


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 25, 2018)

DPittman said:


> While many people would be able to fit that lathe in their shop, I think I could almost fit my shop in that lathes' chuck!



Like this?


----------



## DPittman (Nov 25, 2018)

Awesome use of space!  It does look cozy!  Lots of fun in a tiny space.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Nov 26, 2018)

Main problems I see using this in a garage outside of space needed is the weight of the chuck & changing it. Need a crane. Also this should be at least 25hp machine for that size - would be a problem for garage wiring even at 100amps... well maybe 25hp would just barely be OK. Since it is an older lathe it may have very low top speed - at say under 500 rpm. Which is totally fine for large pieces but inadequate for small stuff especially with carbide. 

Turret lathes are wonderful production machines and have a bit of automation to them (tools are in a turret). 

This would be wonderful addition (if all is OK with the machine) for oil country style machine shop - through I am sure they would complain about small through-bore.


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 26, 2018)

That is the biggest 2nd operation lathe I've ever seen!  I've never even heard of a 2 carriage lathe.  A real find - perhaps some museum should snatch it up!


----------



## Tom Kitta (Nov 26, 2018)

I know there is some museum we could not get into as a group due to timing - if you have address handy maybe sending them an email is in order.


----------



## Janger (Nov 26, 2018)

Already did!


----------



## Janger (Nov 26, 2018)

Dabbler said:


> That is the biggest 2nd operation lathe I've ever seen!  I've never even heard of a 2 carriage lathe.  A real find - perhaps some museum should snatch it up!



Hey John ask your friend B. what that big bar on the lathe is for. I imagine he might know.


----------



## TheLocalDrunk (Nov 26, 2018)

Is that bar for helping change the chuck?
Does that bar line up with the top hole on the turret?


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 26, 2018)

It is an overhead support for a steady rest.  The rest has  a bore to accept the bar.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Feb 8, 2019)

Biggest lathe I ever saw was in my teens, it came from Calgary's Ogden shops, where they built anti aircraft guns, during the war. It was in a construction company shop and got lots of use.

           Grizz


----------



## Tom Kitta (Feb 8, 2019)

There is a Polish made old lathe on auction in Calgary at Michnner Allen - its a 20" swing. Its for sure 10,000+ lbs This coming Thursday. In case anyone wants to bring that big girl home. I expect to sell for $3000 - $5000.


----------



## Alexander (Feb 8, 2019)

This isn't as big as that lathe but if you look closely at who sold the machine and at what they are using as a plug for the tail-stock it is pretty interesting. and you could say that it is big


----------



## Tom Kitta (Feb 8, 2019)

Alexander said:


> This isn't as big as that lathe but if you look closely at who sold the machine and at what they are using as a plug for the tail-stock it is pretty interesting. and you could say that it is big



Looks like a large hollow tube - they push witch chuck jaws outward and the center is against 2x4 as they either don't have a bullnose or its too big for it.

But at first I thought it was a giant chunk of steel.

Not sure whatever the center idea with 2x4 is good - maybe with super light cuts. They could use some kind of steady rest instead.


----------

